# ANNOUNCEMENT OF MY NEW BUSINESS



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I thought that I would go ahead and announce my new business to all the member of the forum. About a month ago I decided to open a new business, ( Baywatch Arms & Accessories ). I will still be building boat towers as my primary business. But with this new venture, I hope to satisfy my enjoyment of various types of weapons, and general love of just going shooting. My web site home page is still under construction, but I am working on it at much as time allows. The business is going to primarly be e-commerce in the early stages. I do not have an FFL, but if the business grows faster than expected, I will definitely pursue that direction. I will be handling arms accessories only. I hope that I can supply the forum members with what they need, at the most reasonable price possible. I have several vendors already set up, and will be adding new ones as needed. I won't be launching the e-commerce site until sometime in December. If there is anything that anyone needs, don't hesitate to give me a call, send a PM, or send a e-mail. I respond as soon as possible. _

_Short list of current vendors: Nikon, Leupold, Burris, Simmons, Aimpoint, Tijicon, Blackhawk, Command Arms, Fobus, Hafner, Brownells. The list does go on. In time I will be stocking several items. But currently most items will have to be ordered. I will frequently annouce I have order and will be putting on special pricing for forum member only, In the mean time, if there is anything I can get for you that doesn't require a FFL, give me a chance to see if I can get you a satisfactory price._

_Sincerely,_

_Tim Barry / www.baywatcharms.com / [email protected] _

_Phone: 850-968-9989_


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck on your new venture!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Thanks Chris, If everything works out like planned, and the polictics don't screw up the gun rights, this is going help set my retirement when I get to be a old fart and can't build towers anymore. But, hopefully that is still a ways off._


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck Tim, I will keep you in mind and pass the word to EMS folks

Jimmie


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck. Have you thought about carying knives?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I did pick up one vendor that has quite a selection of knives. http://www.moteng.com , Blackhawk has some nice knifes also. Just haven't figured out exactly which one I want to order yet._


----------

